# My future PC



## christian c (Jan 9, 2008)

I just came across this site and it looks pretty sweet.. anway I thought I'd ask for some advice on a gaming rig build. 

Budget: about 800

Brands: no preference

Multitasking: zero multitasking

Gaming: this is for gaming only

Calculations: nope

Overclocking: possibly in the future after i learn more about how to do it

Storage: just games, dont need room for much else

Legacy Support: it would be nice for ps2 but not really necessary, as long as i can plug everything in

Operating System: i'll go with xp to be on the safe side

Case: size and looks do not matter

Accessories: i have a ps2 keyboard, ps2 mouse, and bigass speakers

Recycled Components: I have an optical drive, a 60 gig HD, and a sound card laying around

Monitor: already have one


Stores: i have a $200 gift card to newegg id liek to use other than that it doest matter


Location: cont. U.S.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Have a look at this :wave:


*Motherboard*

*ASUS P5K-E LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail $140*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131225


*CPU*

*Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz 4M shared L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor - Retail $190*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115029


*RAM*

*CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail $37 ( after rebate )
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034


*Hard Drive*

*Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250410AS 250GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM $70*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148262


*Video Card*

*EVGA 256-P3-N791-AR GeForce 8800GT 256MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail $205*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130314


*Power Supply*

*OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI ATX12V 700W Power Supply 100 - 240 V - Retail $104 ( after rebate )*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341002


*Case*

*Thermaltake WingRS VG1000BNS Black SECC ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail $25 ( after rebate )*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133048


*DVD*

* Sony NEC Optiarc Black 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 20X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 
16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM IDE 20X DVD±R DVD Burner - OEM $25*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118003


*Total = $796*


----------



## Impact Green (Dec 26, 2007)

does that price include shipping


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

No sorry it does not include shipping, you will have to talk to newegg about shipping costs


----------



## christian c (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks blackduck you made it way too easy for me haha. i think i can afford whatever shipping costs are above 796. However, I have two more questions. Could I possibly leave out the DVD drive? Also, to save money would I be ok with this 500 watt power supply? -http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341012


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

If you leave out the dvd drive, what are you going to use to load software?


----------



## christian c (Jan 9, 2008)

I thought you could use the CD drive for that?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The 500w you asked about will work but leaves little room for upgrading, and even less for overclocking.

You can keep the CD-ROM but keep in mind that many newer applications and games ONLY come on DVD.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

well you always have the option of stealing your dvd rom out of your old system 

With your power supply I strongly recommend 700W considering you will be using a 8800GT video card, A quality power supply is also important and the cheaper units generally do not supply the power they claim and cause untold problems which you really do not want to risk with a new build ( or any build for that matter ) 
I'll have a hunt around and see if I can find any other units around that may be on sale that are worth buying


----------



## christian c (Jan 9, 2008)

I didn't know that about DVDs, but I do happen to have a DVD drive here as well that I can use.


----------



## christian c (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm ready to place my order now I think. I'm getting eveything thing that Blackduck mentioned except for the DVD drive and Im looking at another video card. This card - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130082
seems like a good deal. Would I be able to run that card with my planned setup?

( I want to be able to use my 24" Acer to its potential )


----------



## Spilled (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes, you will be able to use that card.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

check some bench marks tho as the 8800GT actually uses the newer chipset which could actually give it a small lead on the older 8800GTS. Over all tho they are both good cards


----------



## christian c (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## mev532 (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the info, Blackduck. You inspired me to build my own computer, which I did using the hardware breakdown above, with the exception of the video card and the ram.

So, got all the parts, put it together, and after some initial trouble got the system powering up. 

The problem is that nothing is showing up on my monitor and the case doesn't have a built in speaker so I don't have any of the BIOS beeps which usually help diagnose the problem.

So, questions:
1) Can the problem be diagnosed without the beeps without a testing components by substitution fiasco?
2) Can I get a separate speaker just for the BIOS beeps that isn't built into a case?
3) Can normal speakers be jury rigged somehow to emit the telltale sounds?

Thanks, any help would be appreciated.

P.S. My monitor IS plugged in, both to the power, and to my video card, a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102703
and is turned on. It says there is no input detected.


----------

